# Kevin Levrone Comeback!



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

*Can he do it?*​
Yes 2365.71%No1234.29%


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone seen this? Looks like Levrone might be making a comeback.

I notice in the vid he says he has 6 months to get back into contest shape. Surely thats not very long to get back to his size. Is that even possible?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I reckon he could do it for a masters comp


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

6 months eh, thats gonna be some cycle!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

That interviewer is annoying as fcuk. But yeah would be awesome for Kev to challenge Dex. Heard a few rumours Dennis James might be having a pop too!!!


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea the interviewer was doing my tits in too!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Hope he does, used to have one, if not my favorite physique of all times. Used to hammer this video on youtube:


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Here's hoping... Awesome shape










Think I remember him having quite a bad bicep or tricep tear a few years ago?... Didn't it contribute to his retirement/break?


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Would be awesome if he made a come back!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

No I don't think he could. To late for him I think.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikemull said:


> No I don't think he could. To late for him I think.


Unfortunatly l have to agree with this.

Love Levrone's physique and l dont doubt for a second he would get in immense shape but with age comes injuries etc.....


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

The guy had great genetics, one of my favorite bodybuilders. IIRC he said he only use to train 4 months out the year before a comp..?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Unfortunatly l have to agree with this.
> 
> Love Levrone's physique and l dont doubt for a second he would get in immense shape but with age comes injuries etc.....


With age, comes experience!

Reakon he will make a good stab at it myself


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive always liked his physique and ive no doubt he could get in pretty good nick again BUT I dont think he could be anywhere near as good as he was.

You cant fight age.

He should be left to be known for what he was, the uncrowned Mr O


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

One of my favourite physiques,sounds daft as a lot of bodybuilders do look the same but there was something unique and stand out about his shoulders!Seems a nice guy and I would love to see him come back and nail it,unfortunately as others have said I think he's maybe a little too old,would love to be proved wrong though!


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

yes he could be in a contest shape in 6 months but whats the point in entering a contest if your not at your peak.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

it is a bit late to look his best, buuuuut having said that albert beckles looked his best in his 50s


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

It's amazing how good some of these bodybuilders can still look even at an advanced age. I saw some recent pics of Tony Pearson and he looked damn awesome.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Muscle memory will play a large part in this. No doubt with that, his good genetics and the right gear he could easily make a comeback.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

6 months does seem a bit short on time be interesting to see how he does


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I doubt he will be anywhere near the standard he achieved before, but that took years to fine tune.

I just want to see him try ha


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

yes he can - always liked levrone cos of his delts/traps arms mad bstard

apparently he used to take up to 6 months off training dieting etc during his top years

i read he's one of the most genetically gifted guys out there apparently


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Isn't he coming back and doing a natty show? Big difference if he is


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

He says this almost every yr the old has been cvnt! He just likes the spot light to be on him but he ain't getting on stage.

Fvck off Levrone you have had your time its well and truly over and no one cares.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> The guy had great genetics, one of my favorite bodybuilders. IIRC he said he only use to train 4 months out the year before a comp..?


This is an actual fact, heard him in a few interviews mention he would only start training for Olympia 3/4 months beforehand.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

he's not coming back at all... he stated as such on his youtube video comments section:

@amitai3 I'm not doing it man. I hope you guys still got my? back. Thinking about my son I don't think that would be best.

levrone2000 1 day ago


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

He only trained hard 3 months to the olympia thats why in the off season he was 220lb 10-14%bf and 230lb MR O and 4-5%bf.

And with him anything possible, but masters is his best bet!


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't want to start a new thread so here it is :






Bios3training on YT :

Viewer - Hi Jerry, is Levrone really making a comeback??

Jerry/Bios - YES!!! i spoke to him last night.....the race? for the 2014 Olympia has begun!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Really? He must of finally made enough money to fund it then. Guessing he will be wanting to qualify for the masters then?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't wait for this. Uncrowned mr O.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Not a hope...most definitely should've won one Mr. O but at his age it doesn't happen.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Of course it's possible - you just have to look at all the other top pros who took 8 years off then came back better than they were before. Oh, hang on wait a minute, there aren't any......


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I voted no. He could be in contest shape but won't be any where near as good as he used to be and certainly won't be competing against the top pros.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hartman said:


> Here's hoping... Awesome shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at those tri's!!


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

Kevin has similar shape to Phil Heath but hes frame is bigger. If he goes to compete now with the shape he had back in 2002 he would simply kick Phil and Kai ass just like that.

What I do want to see is the legendary Jay Cutler after a off year hitting it. Hes bigger than any other top competitor and if he brings the condition he bring 2001 hes gonna take Olympia with out a doubt this year.

Jay still is one of the greatest if not the best modern day bodybuilder who just had some bad luck with conditioning and he even end up losing to Phil 2011.

Somehow I´m almost certain this year if he bring the condition I´m expecting hem to bring he will win.

All this just makes me want to skip a year and asap 2013 vegas is done to go and see 2014 if Jay retired and how Kevin is gonna look !!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Obviously the acting career didnt pan out as he expected...............


----------

